# WLAN Datei- und Druckerfreigabe



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

*WLAN Datei- und Druckerfreigabe haut nicht hin*

Hallo erstmal  

Also ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Die Situation ist wie folgt:

Habe heute ein WLAN-Netzwerk aufgebaut mit folgenden Rechner und Komponenten...

WLAN-Router........................Siemens Gigaset SE105 dsl/cable

Rechner Win XP Pro SP2.......Siemens Gigaset WLAN USB Adapter 11 (USB)

Laptop Win XP Home SP2......Siemens Gigaset WLAN PC Card 11 (PCMCIA)

Ich habe alle Komponenten installiert, Router konfiguriert usw.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich von beiden Rechner aus das Internet nutzen kann und mit beiden Rechnern sind auch LAN-Spiele möglich. Also scheinen die Rechner über den Router miteinander zu kommunizieren. Nun habe ich noch vor die Dateien des Rechners (Nadacon) für den Laptop (Angie) verfügbar zu machen und umgekehrt. Aber ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin! 
Habe das bisher soweit angestellt....

Arbeitsgruppe "NADACONWLAN" eingerichtet auf Nadacon und Angie

IP-Vergabe:

*Router:*

IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

*Rechner (Nadacon) feste IP-Vergabe*

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : nadacon
Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Ja
WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Siemens Gigaset USB Adapter 11
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-01-E3-46-22-D7
DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.40
Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

*Laptop (Angie) feste IP-Vergabe*

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Angie
Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gemischt
IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Ja
WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Siemens Gigaset PC Card 11
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-01-E3-4F-DF-0F
DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.41
Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

So schauts aus. Ich habe natürlich die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe aktiviert. Ordner und Laufwerke freigegeben. Die Rechner können sich auch im Netzwerk sehen, aber drauf zugreifen kann ich nicht. Anpingen geht auch nicht. 

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_Nadacon_>ping angie
Ping ANGIE [192.168.2.41] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Ping-Statistik für 192.168.2.41:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)

Gastkonto ist auf beiden Rechnern aktiv. Habe auch Benutzerrechte auf beiden Rechner für Benutzer "Jeder" eingestellt, sodass Zugriff erlaubt sein sollte. Den Anleitungen nach, die man so im Netz findet, hab ich eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. Aber jetzt brauch ich euren Rat. Wie bekomme ich die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden Rechnern ans laufen, damit ich Dateien hin- und herschieben kann?

mfg Nadacon


----------



## maik66 (10. Februar 2005)

Okay!

als erstes solltest du beide rechner anpingen können. versuch das mal nicht mit dem Namen, sondern direkt mit der IP. Wenn das klappt, hast du ein Problem mit der Namensauflösung (in der Router-Konfig gucken!)
schreib mal

PS: Hast du Firewalls aktiv? ...... und welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

hi maik66,

also ich hab nun versucht die jeweiligen Rechner per IP anzupingen...geht aber auch net. Per "net view" sehe ich jeweils nur den eigenen Rechner (also auf dem Rechner wo net view ausgeführt wurde). Firewalls sind auf beiden Rechnern aktiv, sowohl die Win-interne als auch die Sygate Personal Firewall.

Und nu?

mfg nadacon


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

Nachtrag:

Die Rechner sehen sich gegenseitig nicht mehr in der Netzwerkumgebung. Hatte gestern allerdings noch die Mac-Adressen der beiden Rechner in die Routerconfig eingetragen...liegt das evtl. daran?


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

also ich hab noch mal ein wenig rumprobiert...

als erstes vom inet getrennt wegen sicherheit und dann alle firewalls deaktiviert. beide rechner lassen sich so untereinander anpingen....ich kann aber nur von angie auf nadacon zugreifen und nicht umgekehrt. so weit so gut...
nun die windowsinterne firewall aktiviert....keine pings und kein zugriff auf beiden rechnern.
nun die interne wieder aus und die sygate personal wieder an....keine pings, aber ich kann wieder von angie auf nadacon zugreifen.

also kann man davon ausgehen, dass die firewalls schuld sind....nu wäre es aber nicht schlecht, wenn ich auch noch von nadacon auf angie zugreifen könnte...wie krieg ich das hin? firewallconfig?


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

so, ich bin noch ein stück weitergekommen. 

so läuft es nu halbwegs:

auf beiden Rechner läuft jetzt nur noch die Sygate Personal Firewall. In dieser habe ich jeweils die IP-Adresse des jeweiligen anderen Rechners in beide richtungen freigegeben (senden/empfangen). beide rechner lassen sich nun gegenseitig über ip und namen anpingen.
es werden aber nicht beide rechner in der netzwerkumgebung angezeigt.

jetzt ist es aber immernoch so, dass ich nur von angie auf nadacon auf die freigegebenen dateien zugreifen kann...komisch

plz help


----------

